# Teichbecken verstecken?



## SweetLilly (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo allseits!

Wir haben ein fertiges Teichbecken "verbuddelt" und auch schon den Bereich außen herum "dekoriert" (mit Steinen etc.).
Leider sieht man aber noch immer die Umrandungswulst vom Becken...  

Diese mit Steinen zu bedecken ging in die Hose: unser Zoo (Katzen und Hund) trinkt liebend gern aus dem Teich - und schmeißt dabei die auf der Wulst plazierten Steine IN den Teich...

Habt ihr eine Idee...?

...ja, ich weiß: es fehlt noch ein Foto vom Teich...  
Kommt aber noch!

Anja


----------



## Silke (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbecken verstecken?*

Hallo,
ich bin ja nicht so für diesen Stein-Rand. Darum hab ich versucht meinen Teichrand mit Pflanzen zu kaschieren.

  

Siehst du da noch irgendwo einen Wulst?


----------



## Charly (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbecken verstecken?*

@silke
Oh, wiie schön. Toll. 
Wie lange ist dein Teich schon angelegt? Welche Masse hat der den ? 
LG 
Charly


----------



## Sylvia (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbecken verstecken?*

Hallo Silke, dein Teich mit der Uferbepflanzung sieht richtig klasse aus.


----------



## Silke (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbecken verstecken?*

Hallo,
schön, daß ihr meinen Mini-Teich gut findet.
Er ist ca. 1,70 breit und ca. 2,50 lang (hab nicht nachgemessen) und hat 1000 l Inhalt.
Dieses ist sein 5. Jahr. Ich verändere eigentlich schon seit Jahren nix mehr dran, außer auslichten innen wie außen. Den Fröschen und __ Kröten gefällts und sie haben ihre Ruhe.


----------



## SweetLilly (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbecken verstecken?*

Stimmt - dein Teich schaut gut aus! 

Aber a) haben wir mit der Stein-Rand-Variante ja schon begonnen (und haufenweise Steine gekauft...) und b) müsste unser gesamter Teich dazu noch tiefer gelegt werden... :?


----------



## Harald (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbecken verstecken?*

Hallo Lilly,

ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was Du meinst, wenn Du schreibst, dass Du den Teich "tiefer legen" mußt. Ein Foto wäre wirklich hilfreich, um Dir wirklich weiter helfen zu können.

Vielleicht gibt es ja die Möglichkeit, dass Du um das Becken eine Sumpfzone anlegst. Dabei mußt Du Folie über den Beckenrand ein stückbreit in den Garten legen. Es wird aber wohl erforderlich sein, dass Du die Folie klebst. Achte dann auch darauf, dass die Kapilarsperre vorhanden ist.

Über die Folie kannst Du dann z. B. ein Vlies legen (dieses eignet sich in gewissem Umfang auch, es bewachsen zu lassen) oder Du holst Dir klassische Ufermatten. Wenn das ganze dann einmal bewachsen ist, wirst Du den Wulst nie wieder sehen.

Bei dieser Variante mußt Du natürlich entsprechenden Platz um Dein Teichbecken haben.

Ob dies letztlich aber einfacher ist, als den Teich tiefer zu legen, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## StefanS (18. Juli 2006)

*AW: Teichbecken verstecken?*

Hallo Lilly,

kaum etwas ist kritischer als das Kaschieren des Wulstrandes eines Fertigteiches. Tieferlegen und Verabschieden von umsonst gekauften Steinen ist da noch die leichteste Übung. Silke hat das vorbildlich gelöst. Aber, um ehrlich zu sein: Ich habe noch nie einen Fertigteich gesehen, der vergleichbar gekonnt in die Umgebung eingebettet wurde.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

